# Some resources for motorhoming in the US



## ideagirl (Feb 18, 2011)

I have enjoyed reading all of the very helpful and informative posts on MHF, so I thought I would write up a quick resource list for those of you who are heading our way in your RV. Hope this info helps someone!

*Terms:*
Free camping or wild camping: Boondocking or dry camping
Campsite: Campground
Pitch: Campsite
EHU: FHU (full hook ups, includes water, electric and sometimes dumping and cable TV)
Honeywagon: A truck that comes around for waste dumping

*Resources:*
_Boondocking resources:_
http://www.rvboondockingnews.com/
http://www.freecampgrounds.com/
http://www.boondockingguide.com/
http://www.rv.net/cforum/Index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/forum/35.cfm

You can also Google "boondocking sites in ______" to find resources

Pilot/Flying J stations welcome RVers. They have a rewards card available here http://www.frequentfueleradvantage.com/

Not all Walmart stores allow overnight parking. This site has a comprehensive list http://www.allstays.com/c/wal-mart-locations.htm
but you should always check with the manager first. In addition, you shouldn't extend slide outs, put out chairs, barbecues or other paraphanalia, and you should limit your stay to one night.

_To find the best fuel prices in an area use_ http://gasbuddy.com/

_For RV campground reviews, try_
http://www.rvparking.com/ (also has an iPhone app)
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/

_To reserve a campsite on federal land (and many state parks), start with_ http://www.reserveamerica.com/

_Very useful discount camping clubs:_
http://www.passport-america.com/ offers a 50% discount on campgrounds all over the country with membership
http://www.camphalfprice.com/ offers a 50% discount on campgrounds all over the country with membership
http://koa.com/value-kard-rewards/ KOA offers a paid membership that offers 10% off fees plus rewards points

_Helpful RV forums:_
RV.net http://www.rv.net/forum/
irv2 http://www.irv2.com/forums/
NuRVers http://www.nurvers.com/ (for the younger crowd)

_Campground finders:_
http://rvparkhunter.com/
http://www.woodalls.com/ The biggest and oldest, they also publish an annual directory

_Where to find free internet:_
http://www.wififreespot.com/ (Starbucks, Barnes & Noble and Panera Bread are my favorites)


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Ideagirl, I'm sure many people will find that list very helpful. We often have members mh'ing in the States.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, it makes me want to plan a trip, if only we could afford it.


----------

